# Replacement breaker



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I believe the only difference between a TQL and a THQL is a different AIC rating.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

These guys may be worth trying if your supply house cannot help.

http://www.southlandelectric.com/general electric/molded case circuit breakers.htm


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> I believe the only difference between a TQL and a THQL is a different AIC rating.


Isn't one hacr type? I don't know I don't use them very often at all.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Anybody got anything to add. I'll change the panel if I have to but their is nothing wrong as it is. I just don't want to get down the road and get busted by an inspector because I can't show him something in writing that says these breakers (thql) are listed for use in this panel.


----------



## GrampaDave (Dec 2, 2014)

THQL can replace TQL *sometimes.*. GE changed the stab at some point. Old stabs are hard-drawn copper with corrugation. New stabs are solid. (My panel from 1960 has the old type stab.) Old production runs of THQL (UO633 for example) are compatible with old and new stabs. New runs (e.g. RT-698) only fit the new stab design.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

GrampaDave said:


> THQL can replace TQL *sometimes.*. GE changed the stab at some point. Old stabs are hard-drawn copper with corrugation. New stabs are solid. (My panel from 1960 has the old type stab.) Old production runs of THQL (UO633 for example) are compatible with old and new stabs. New runs (e.g. RT-698) only fit the new stab design.



Ok Boomer this thread is over 8 years old


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

LOL this thread is old but anyway.


If you cant find the answer then my recommendation is to send an email to GE. For instance, I had 2 Murray panels that I installed Siemens arc fault and gfci breakers in because I had extras on hand and they are readily available where I am should I need more whereas Murray is not. I researched it and found that they were which is why I had no problem doing this. To cover my a$$ if it was questioned and to protect a homeowner down the line from a clueless home inspector should they decide to sell their home, I sent Siemens an email asking them if they were compatible and they sent me an email saying yes and also sent me a list of breaker compatibility in a side by side column which I made a copy of and placed in the panels.


----------



## GrampaDave (Dec 2, 2014)

electricguy said:


> Ok Boomer this thread is over 8 years old


I know, but it was a good place to add this information.
By the way, back when I was discovering this, I sent GE my question. (THQL replacing TQL, that is.) Their answer: "Yes, it fits. And if it doesn't, replace the panel." I guess they're not permitted to say, "It depends."

To recap: Early THQL okay with old and new stab, late THQL okay with new stab only.


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

The popcorn is already in the microwave, this site is for "so-called" licensed electricians and those in the electrical field only. You maybe right but this isn't the site to let people know, the site that will listen to you is www.DIYChatroom.com

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

A licensed electrician has to worry about liability. We have to be tested and pay many fees to be licensed. I personally as a one man shop pay about $1,600.00 / year in licensing fees and about $6,200.00 in insurance. There are many interchangeable breakers out there with different AIC ratings. You could buy a breaker that will work for $6.00 but rules might dictate we use a $25.00 breaker. The cheaper breaker might not be approved for an older panel. If something happens who will be responsible? Would you use a doctor prescribed generic drug made in the USA or one made in a third world country?


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

rgadams1955 said:


> Although I am not a "Licensed" electrician, I AM A QUALIFIED HOMEOWNER


I am fully quaified to drive my pickup truck, however I don't pretend that qualifies me to drive an 18-wheeler...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If the breaker is “fully compatible”, why are you here? You already “know” the breaker answer.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

This is a resurrection of an old thread. It sounds like someone, maybe a troll, is trying to stick it to electricians in post #10.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like post #10 got erased and Cosmorok got bumped up?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Looks like post #10 got erased and Cosmorok got bumped up?


Was it a troll?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

kb1jb1 said:


> Was it a troll?


IDK but it’s a different approach that the mods just totally deleted it instead of just leaving it, I even missed the original one… did Max C capture it in post 12? That profile is deleted too.


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

From what I remember about the deleted post, the guy was a qualified homeowner and the reason so-called licensed electricians say that breakers aren't compatible is so they can suggest a panel change to make some money.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Im an unqualified home owner


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

What if he's on the other end like "Thanks! I knew I'd get an answer! "


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

WannabeTesla said:


> What if he's on the other end like "Thanks! I knew I'd get an answer! "


YEAH THANKS! Gee golly swell


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I deleted it.
There was no good direction for the thread to go from there with him bashing EC's & profounding his _Qualified Homeowner_ stature. 
He was referred to DIY.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Cosmorok said:


> From what I remember about the deleted post, the guy was a qualified homeowner and the reason so-called licensed electricians say that breakers aren't compatible is so they can suggest a panel change to make some money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


This is a result of handymen just putting any 1” breaker in a panel because it fits.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MikeFL said:


> I deleted it.
> There was no good direction for the thread to go from there with him bashing EC's & profounding his _Qualified Homeowner_ stature.
> He was referred to DIY.


Good.


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

Well, I'm sure he already knows that as long as it turns on, everything is correct.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

WannabeTesla said:


> Well, I'm sure he already knows that as long as it turns on, everything is correct.


Yup, electricity only flows on the correct path, everyone knows that!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Yup, electricity only flows on the correct path, everyone knows that!


Duh


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> This is a result of handymen just putting any 1” breaker in a panel because it fits.


Not just fits, “fully interchangeable”!


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

I may or may not have Homeline breakers in my old Bryant panel


----------

